# 35 reasons why not to live in California...



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Besides the weather...
.
https://www.prisonplanet.com/35-reasons-why-you-should-move-away-from-california.html


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Besides the weather...
> .
> https://www.prisonplanet.com/35-reasons-why-you-should-move-away-from-california.html


Hell EVERYTHING CAUSES CANCER IN CALIFORNIA !

MY SHOES HAD A WARNING LABEL " KNOWN CARCINOGEN IN CALIFORNIA. MAY CAUSE REPRODUCTIVE HARM "!

I try not to tie them too tight.
Avoid " reproductive Harm "!


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

#1 reason for me is because of the Californians’.

But they are good tippers, so they can visit here. Please stop moving here. TX is much better for y’all.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> California has been ranked as the worst state in the nation


U should post this on the Los Angeles/ Orange County forum
Or are U scared ? (I would be, they curse u in Spanish and steal your hubcaps)

https://uberpeople.net/forums/LosAngeles/








For a full selection of pre owned wheel covers
please contact team @Rakos
direct: 555-Mon-Key9
Rakos Hubcap Ranch
6654 Pope Valley Road, Pope Valley, California​


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Besides the weather...
> .
> https://www.prisonplanet.com/35-reasons-why-you-should-move-away-from-california.html


Only need one.... Too many idiot Democrats thinking I need everything paid for and handed to me by spending my tax money...


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

California used to be a pretty nice place.

Modern progressiveness has ruined the state. Entitlement, coercion against peoples beliefs and economic policies that focus on rewarding classes rather than individual. I consider myself a "classic" liberal who upholds free speech, civil rights and equal opportunity. Those principles seem to have migrated to the right so now I identify more with them.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Reading yesterday how CA is dropping math and reading standards. Focus is on (I'm paraphrasing here) "How to identify yourself and not be racist" type of education. Something like half the population reading and math standards are below average! So, you can't read, but you know how to classify yourself. Yes. Very helpful on the world education stage.

CA is going to devolve into a 3rd world country as education continues to drop. Corporations and people with money leave for more favorable places. And they end up with, well, those people their crap ass education system is putting out. Next 50 years going to be interesting for CA.

Oh, and they have paper straws....... should be #1 reason to leave.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

If you live here you just have to focus on the weather.


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

And the beach!


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

DriverMark said:


> Reading yesterday how CA is dropping math and reading standards. Focus is on (I'm paraphrasing here) "How to identify yourself and not be racist" type of education. Something like half the population reading and math standards are below average! So, you can't read, but you know how to classify yourself. Yes. Very helpful on the world education stage.
> 
> CA is going to devolve into a 3rd world country as education continues to drop. Corporations and people with money leave for more favorable places. And they end up with, well, those people their crap ass education system is putting out. Next 50 years going to be interesting for CA.
> 
> Oh, and they have paper straws....... should be #1 reason to leave.


Crazy runs the show here in California.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Just like Kanaduh.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Hey guys Californian here. Havent had a chance to read the comments. What's going on? Are we talking about how wonderful this state is ??

Just joking I read them all and I hate you all for hating California grrrrr?


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

California Knows How to Party


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)




----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

California ?????


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

1.5xorbust said:


>


2pac was murdered by a gang 
member californian wasn't he??


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> 2pac was murdered by a gang
> member californian wasn't he??


News 3 sat down with Las Vegas Metro Police Department Lieutenant Chris Carroll who was at the scene the night Tupac died.

"_I was trying to get more information and asked him 'who shot you?' he looked me straight in the eyes and he said, 'F*** you.' Those were the last words he ever said in his life," Carroll said._

https://news3lv.com/news/local/firs...-rappers-last-words-speaks-on-new-revelations


----------



## BogusServiceAnimal (Oct 28, 2019)

Why live there when you can go there for 5 days and then be done with it?


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> Hey guys Californian here. Havent had a chance to read the comments. What's going on? Are we talking about how wonderful this state is ??
> 
> Just joking I read them all and I hate you all for hating California grrrrr?


LOL! It's not people like you I hate. It's the rest of them in CA!


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

I'd be way ok if people would LEAVE calif and fewer would move here. What the closing door hitting u in your arse.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Besides the weather...
> .
> https://www.prisonplanet.com/35-reasons-why-you-should-move-away-from-california.html


So leave, someone else will take your place.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Hey guys Californian here. Havent had a chance to read the comments. What's going on? Are we talking about how wonderful this state is ??
> 
> Just joking I read them all and I hate you all for hating California grrrrr?


You, grasshopper have mastered the art of Talking
under your breath ??


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Besides the weather...
> .
> https://www.prisonplanet.com/35-reasons-why-you-should-move-away-from-california.html


Great weather, lousy air quality that worsens when CA is on fire.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> MY SHOES HAD A WARNING LABEL " KNOWN CARCINOGEN IN CALIFORNIA. MAY CAUSE REPRODUCTIVE HARM "!


Unable to reproduce shoes? Yeah, that would suck. ?


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Cold Fusion said:


> You grasshopper have mastered the art of Talking
> under your breath ??


Thank you ?

Cold fusion is the best ❤?


----------



## uberdave2015 (May 8, 2018)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Besides the weather...
> .
> https://www.prisonplanet.com/35-reasons-why-you-should-move-away-from-california.html


There's more than 35 reasons not to live in Calif, which is why I moved 5 years ago.


----------



## Spider-Man (Jul 7, 2017)

It’s not just ca it’s everywhere that needs a reboot . All they need to do is reboot to 1930s era pricing . It’s greed !!! If everyone agreed to go back to the start of the century pricing / values / way of life / education , everyone be much better off. Homes can be attainable again , your $ can go further and so on ....


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

What a poorly written rant article. I can never get the minutes back reading that... Liderally ? 

Oops there goes a rat! ? 
Oh never mind it was just my chihuahua. 

Actually I see more raccoons and possums driving nights.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Uber Crack said:


> What a poorly written rant article. I can never get the minutes back reading that... Liderally ?
> 
> Oops there goes a rat! ?
> Oh never mind it was just my chihuahua.
> ...


Okay but pretty sure we get nothing close to those other states .. pretty sure ?


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

I love it when California haters have never lived in California but decide we are all kooky.

Speaking of kooky, here's something I found on the author of the article.

https://rationalwiki.org/wiki/Michael_T._Snyder
I think I prefer my fellow Californians. Kooks like this author, please don't move here.


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

observer said:


> I love it when California haters have never lived in California but decide we are all kooky.
> 
> Speaking of kooky, here's something I found on the author of the article.
> 
> ...


Very well done! I was going to Google the source myself and then I decided not to bother as I'd wasted enough time but so glad you did my homework for me. Very rewarding. ?


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Ya the author is right but driving around Irvine, Newport Beach and south OC sort of changes that. Grew up a mile from Disney, hard to leave.

One does not have to live here to know all of that.  To me LA is practically a cess pool. And you won't catch me doing this gig there on my own free will.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> California ?????
> View attachment 375524


Mkang don't eat the bull












Spider-Man said:


> It's not just ca it's everywhere that needs a reboot . All they need to do is reboot to 1930s era pricing . It's greed !!! If everyone agreed to go back to the start of the century pricing / values / way of life / education , everyone be much better off. Homes can be attainable again , your $ can go further and so on ....


You wanna go back to the Great Depression era???? Wtf you been smoking


----------



## Spider-Man (Jul 7, 2017)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Mkang don't eat the bull
> 
> View attachment 375708
> 
> ...


Minus that . I just mean I want how it use to be like how are grand parents lived . They could buy a home , car , food everything on one income . And that one income is much lower than it is today and see how far it went back then .


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

What's that Lyric, The powers that be force us to live like we do....


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Spider-Man said:


> Minus that . I just mean I want how it use to be like how are grand parents lived . They could buy a home , car , food everything on one income . And that one income is much lower than it is today and see how far it went back then .


That 1 income would be about $75k/year today, inflation.

Wages haven't been keeping up with cost of living and society is addicted to expensive nicknacks such as $1k cellphones, $300 Jordan's


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

observer said:


> I love it when California haters have never lived in California but decide we are all kooky.
> 
> Speaking of kooky, here's something I found on the author of the article.



*Someone is wrong on
The Internet*​*Log in:**Michael T. Snyder* is a far-right Christian evangelist crank and conspiracy theorist who has started numerous blogs as a testament to his raging insane belief that the world is about to end. He started with _The Economic Collapse Blog_ in 2007, with constant articles stating how the world is going to hell every single day since the meltdown started in 2007.

Is he also an Über driver? I'm very tempted to think this guy would fit right in here, on some of the forums.

.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

observer said:


> I love it when California haters have never lived in California but decide we are all kooky.
> 
> Speaking of kooky, here's something I found on the author of the article.
> 
> ...


Heck yeah! We all kinds of awesome.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Invisible said:


> #1 reason for me is because of the Californians'.
> 
> But they are good tippers, so they can visit here. Please stop moving here. TX is much better for y'all.


Lmfao, Texas, the land of the brain dead Trumpanzees


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

peteyvavs said:


> Lmfao, Texas, the land of the brain dead Trumpanzees


I was referring to how the weather is better, has lower COL, more career prospects and better food, even if no cheese curds. ?


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Invisible said:


> I was referring to how the weather is better, has lower COL, more career prospects and better food, even if no cheese curds. ?


Yeah, but CA has beautiful mountains, country sides, wine vineyards, deserts, and beaches. Oh and beautiful women. Texas has a bunch of racist gun nuts and ********, do the math.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

peteyvavs said:


> Yeah, but CA has beautiful mountains, country sides, wine vineyards, deserts, and beaches. Oh and beautiful women. Texas has a bunch of racist gun nuts and ********, do the math.


But CA is going to fall into the ocean one day.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Invisible said:


> But CA is going to fall into the ocean one day.


? maybe so, but it'll fall under a beautiful sunrise

F


peteyvavs said:


> ? maybe so, but it'll fall under a beautiful sunrise


Florida will be under water first, without any earthquake


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

peteyvavs said:


> ? maybe so, but it'll fall under a beautiful sunrise
> 
> F
> 
> Florida will be under water first, without any earthquake


When the tsunami hit in Malaysia in 2004 I had this weird obsession with it which turned to... is California going under ?


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Yet people still flock to Florida which will be submerged in less then a 100 years.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

peteyvavs said:


> ? maybe so, but it'll fall under a beautiful sunrise
> 
> F
> 
> Florida will be under water first, without any earthquake


And WI will be taken over by the fishtabs. ?


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Invisible said:


> And WI will be taken over by the fishtabs. ?


WI has something much worse then fishtabs, cheeseheads ?


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

peteyvavs said:


> WI has something much worse then fishtabs, cheeseheads ?


I'd rather be a Cheesehead than a fishtab or a fib (friendly IL boy, of course). ?


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Invisible said:


> I'd rather be a Cheesehead than a fishtab or a fib (friendly IL boy, of course). ?


IL boys are a breed all there own.


----------



## BogusServiceAnimal (Oct 28, 2019)

peteyvavs said:


> Lmfao, Texas, the land of the brain dead Trumpanzees


Funny how all the Californians are flooding Texas and other red states . . . like they're fleeing.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

I will not argue with that list except there are more then a few dups for the author to stretch to 35.



losiglow said:


> And the beach!


Bay Area has no nice beach.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Besides the weather...
> .
> https://www.prisonplanet.com/35-reasons-why-you-should-move-away-from-california.html


You know it's cold, and hot other places. We don't have winter in SoCal.

Texas is pure hell with an island of sanity in Austin. Amarillo is 5 months of hard freeze with constant wind. Ice storms that put 2" of ice on the roads and 1" on the power lines.

In the summer the mosquitoes are the size of small dogs. The summer temps close to "way too hot".
Tornadoes in spring and fall.
Hail the size of golf balls.

Take your 35 reasons and move to OK City, Tulsa, Kansas City. Even Nashville is a humid hell.

You will be back in 6 months.


----------



## Selector19 (Mar 15, 2019)

Invisible said:


> But CA is going to fall into the ocean one day.


One day that will never come...


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

Only 35??


----------



## Steve appleby (May 30, 2015)

California just need to secede from the union and become it’s own country. They are not on par with the rest of the country culturally and ideologically. I pretty much disagree with everything that California stands for and personally I think California $hits on people’s rights everyday. The politicians in California are So far to the left it’s almost like they live in their own reality. I’m no liberal (as you can tell) but frankly I think that this whole country needs to split up because I think it’s fair to say that civility in this country is going out the window when it comes to politics.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

It used to be that half the people I meet are from outside of CA. Now it’s more like 75%.
Florida, Texas, Illinois, Indiana, Ohio and New York are the most common places.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

Selector19 said:


> One day that will never come...


I'll take that chance.



BogusServiceAnimal said:


> Funny how all the Californians are flooding Texas and other red states . . . like they're fleeing.


They are moving to take the IT jobs Texans don't train for.
Pretty much why Austin is Unique.
Californians living in Texas.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Okay guys so I think we all agree California is the best. ?❤


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

Steve appleby said:


> California just need to secede from the union and become it's own country. They are not on par with the rest of the country culturally and ideologically. I pretty much disagree with everything that California stands for and personally I think California $hits on peoplfte's rights everyday. The politicians in California are So far to the left it's almost like they live in their own reality. I'm no liberal (as you can tell) but frankly I think that this whole country needs to split up because I think it's fair to say that civility in this country is going out the window when it comes to politics.y/QUOTE]
> 
> California is the 5th largest economyy in the world, and we don't care much what you think while we, Texas, and New York support your blighted state.
> 
> Know before you post.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

always interesting how people who don't live in calif or have never have so many opinions about said state. sheesh. :rollseyes:


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)




----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

sellkatsell44 said:


> View attachment 376317


Didn't even read that nonsense. California is not going anywhere.
We will continue, along with Texas, and New York to support your government. Most states are just a drag on the big 3.

We don't need you.
You would starve in the dark without us.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Buck-a-mile said:


> Didn't even read that nonsense. California is not going anywhere.
> We will continue, along with Texas, and New York to support your government. Most states are just a drag on the big 3.
> 
> We don't need you.
> You would starve in the dark without us.


You're weird.

my part of CA supports the rest of the country more then yours.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

sellkatsell44 said:


> You're weird.
> 
> my part of CA supports the rest of the country more then yours.


Where does your food come from? Central Valley and.... Here.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

mine is way bigger than yours. sheesh. :rollseyes:


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Buck-a-mile said:


> Where does your food come from? Central Valley and.... Here.


You don't like to read but for the others who aren't as ignorant:









https://www.businessinsider.com/ap-...5th-largest-economy-surpassing-uk-2018-5?r=UK
Except *agriculture*


----------



## Steve appleby (May 30, 2015)

Yeah I figured you say that California has the fifth largest economy in the world. California also has the biggest homeless population in the country, the cost-of-living is atrocious, california's politicians do not respect the Second Amendment, California's politicians call everybody that they don't agree with a racist, need I say more??? Only in California can you get $1000 ticket for having a loud exhaust, Only in California you need a background check to buy ammunition, Only in California will they call everyone who doesn't agree with their political views a racist bigoted homophobic piece of garbage, Only in California do they care more about People who cross the border illegally then American citizens. Yeah your state pretty much sucks and you guys need to leave the union.

Sincerely,

The other 49 states of the union.

Oh wait I forgot only in California do you pay five dollars a gallon for gas, (in some places in SoCal almost 6 dollars a gallon.)


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Steve appleby said:


> Only in California do they care more about People who cross the border illegally then American citizens.


actually it's trump who cares.

https://sfmayor.org/sanctuary-cityand who voted for trump in America...


----------



## Steve appleby (May 30, 2015)

sellkatsell44 said:


> actually it's trump who cares.
> 
> https://sfmayor.org/sanctuary-cityand who voted for trump in America...


Don't worry we hate you just as much as you hate us.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

Steve appleby said:


> Yeah I figured you say that California has the fifth largest economy in the world. California also has the biggest homeless population in the country, the cost-of-living is atrocious, california's politicians do not respect the Second Amendment, California's politicians call everybody that they don't agree with a racist, need I say more??? Only in California can you get $1000 ticket for having a loud exhaust, Only in California you need a background check to buy ammunition, Only in California will they call everyone who doesn't agree with their political views a racist bigoted homophobic piece of garbage, Only in California do they care more about People who cross the border illegally then American citizens. Yeah your state pretty much sucks and you guys need to leave the union.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> ...


Asshat, it's warm here.
If you are homeless are you going to Boston or SoCal?

Homeless people are homeless, not stupid.

You sir..... Questionable.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Steve appleby said:


> Don't worry we hate you just as much as you hate us.


And yet you spew blatant hypocrisy...

at least you aren't foolish enough to pursue down further trying to stand by what you wrote and the obvious evidence countering that.

if trumps wall was successful can I bill you for my portion paid through tax?

Edit, apparently it is, when the $167 mil hits can ca bill y'all?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

and we have the most Uber drivers too.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Somebody needs a time-out.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Last year, read a report that estimated 580,000 seniors to move out of CA in the next three years. Mostly do to cost of living here.

It's funny, I like parts of OC near Saddleback mountain but can't help thinking, Isn't this more like Stepford ? Ok ok not really.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Last year, read a report that estimated 580,000 seniors to move out of CA in the next three years. Mostly do to cost of living here.


Some of the older people at my job sold their homes in bay area and bought huge houses in cheaper areas around the bay. Now they just work from home. They dont have to move out of state to get affordable housing ?‍♀


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Last year, read a report that estimated 580,000 seniors to move out of CA in the next three years. Mostly do to cost of living here.
> 
> It's funny, I like parts of OC near Saddleback mountain but can't help thinking, Isn't this more like Stepford ? Ok ok not really.


OC is indeed clone country.
Avoid LA and Orange counties.

You can find cheaper rent elsewhere, but what is the real cost of living?
Run the AC 6 months the run the heater for 6 months..... That costs a lot.

Rent in Phoenix is dirt cheap. AC is $300/mo.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

BogusServiceAnimal said:


> Funny how all the Californians are flooding Texas and other red states . . . like they're fleeing.


Californians are invading Texas in an attempt to revive Texans brain cells, thus it's been hopeless lol


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

Buck-a-mile said:


> OC is indeed clone country.
> Avoid LA and Orange counties.
> 
> You can find cheaper rent elsewhere, but what is the real cost of living?
> ...


Never live anywhere the weather can kill you in less than an hour.



peteyvavs said:


> Californians are invading Texas in an attempt to revive Texans brain cells, thus it's been hopeless lol


You can always tell a Texan, you can't tell him much, but you can always tell him. Growing up in Texas makes you aware of what you can handle.



peteyvavs said:


> Californians are invading Texas in an attempt to revive Texans brain cells, thus it's been hopeless lol


Y'all know that Texas can't be invaded right?


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Mkang14 said:


> Some of the older people at my job sold their homes in bay area and bought huge houses in cheaper areas around the bay. Now they just work from home. They dont have to move out of state to get affordable housing ?‍♀


Ya well when the median price of a Bay area house sells for a Million point one. 1.1 Mil. That is easily done.

A friend of mine moved to an hour east of Reno. Sure he doesn't pay Cali state income tax but the heating bill is nearly double.

I hear the that the Property tax in Texas is double of California's . Don't quote me on that.

And then the Cali politicians are trying to scrap proposition 13. So more than likely the property taxes here will double here.



Buck-a-mile said:


> Y'all know that Texas can't be invaded right?


It also has to approve by vote to be part of the Union of States every two years.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Ya well when the median price of a Bay area house sells for a Million point one. 1.1 Mil. That is easily done.
> 
> A friend of mine moved to an hour east of Reno. Sure he doesn't pay Cali state income tax but the heating bill is nearly double.
> 
> ...


You know that's just a Texas show right? They don't really have a choice they ain't leaving. There is lots of show and bluster in Texas. I grew up there. You have to move away to realize how full of bull they are.

If Texas had to govern themselves, they would go into in state civil war. I always wonder why they send those ass....er a gentleman out of state to the Federal Government. 
Most families keep the feeble minded at home.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Spider-Man said:


> Minus that . I just mean I want how it use to be like how are grand parents lived . They could buy a home , car , food everything on one income . And that one income is much lower than it is today and see how far it went back then .


TB, polio. Cancer--well you just died.

No antibiotics, no TV, no microwave, no a/c, no washer and dryer.

Outhouses.

I wouldn't last 5 minutes.

We just need higher incomes.


----------



## Athos (Mar 15, 2017)

Canadian here.

This thread is a product of your culture war. The first clue is that it was a cut and paste of an article from the blog of paranoid conspiracy theorist Alex Jones. Yes, that's the Alex Jones who claims that the Sandy Hook massacre was staged. In a rational, right-thinking world he would be relegated to insignificance, given zero credibility and driven from the stage with tomatoes and over-ripe fruit. His thoughts would be considered worthless.

Regarding California, it is generally agreed that the best single measure of a region's health and happiness is life expectancy. California does very well.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_U.S._states_and_territories_by_life_expectancy
Good luck with your culture war. It's a road that will only go downwards and your democracy and national aspirations will suffer. When people like Alex Jones and other agents of the Media Anger Machine set the narrative and use citizens for their political purposes it is not serving the best interests of those victims. By evil design these Machiavellians manufacture unhappiness so they can use unsuspecting people as pawns, expendable soldiers in their idiological war.


----------



## Poopy54 (Sep 6, 2016)

Cold Fusion said:


> U should post this on the Los Angeles/ Orange County forum
> Or are U scared ? (I would be, they curse u in Spanish and steal your hubcaps)
> 
> https://uberpeople.net/forums/LosAngeles/
> ...


Wow there is such a place


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

peteyvavs said:


> Yet people still flock to Florida which will be submerged in less then a 100 years.


Florida will still be there in 100 years. Have it ever occurred to you these "experts" can barely predict tomorrow's weather but insists on telling us about the weather 100 million years in the past and future with a guaranteed poker face on.



sellkatsell44 said:


> View attachment 376317


I'm sorry but this train of thought is illogical. If California was destined to be lost by 2021, all companies and people's would disperse to other states. Their contribution to the government would not be lost just redistributed.


----------



## Graham Wellington (Mar 19, 2019)

Athos said:


> Canadian here.
> 
> This thread is a product of your culture war. The first clue is that it was a cut and paste of an article from the blog of paranoid conspiracy theorist Alex Jones. Yes, that's the Alex Jones who claims that the Sandy Hook massacre was staged. In a rational, right-thinking world he would be relegated to insignificance, given zero credibility and driven from the stage with tomatoes and over-ripe fruit. His thoughts would be considered worthless.
> 
> ...


UP is infested with right-wing culture war clowns. They'll believe anything as long as it fits the narrative.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Graham Wellington said:


> UP is infested with right-wing culture war clowns. They'll believe anything as long as it fits the narrative.


I'm not sure which clown is worse the one in the red jump suit or the blue one.


----------



## Graham Wellington (Mar 19, 2019)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> I'm not sure which clown is worse the one in the red jump suit or the blue one.


Keep believing those are the only choices. That's part of the problem.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

You know, I'm in calif because.........I was born here. Lived same 30 sq miles entire life. Yes cost of living hurls here. Yes, housing is only for those who can cough up a down pymt. Yes we are crowded. Yes we are a deep deep deep blue left leaning state (I'm decline to state party). 
I'd love to move to say Houston where housing is like 1/4 what it is here. AND salaries are about the same. Someday maybe when kid unit done with school.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Graham Wellington said:


> Keep believing those are the only choices. That's part of the problem.


I never said those were the only choices. ?


----------



## Valar Dohaeris (May 25, 2019)

Athos said:


> Canadian here.
> 
> This thread is a product of your culture war. The first clue is that it was a cut and paste of an article from the blog of paranoid conspiracy theorist Alex Jones. Yes, that's the Alex Jones who claims that the Sandy Hook massacre was staged. In a rational, right-thinking world he would be relegated to insignificance, given zero credibility and driven from the stage with tomatoes and over-ripe fruit. His thoughts would be considered worthless.
> 
> ...


What did you disagree with in the list? Attacking the content of the list because the blog owner has a relationship with Jones (a nutcase, I concur) is lazy. Don't be lazy.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

SHalester said:


> You know, I'm in calif because.........I was born here. Lived same 30 sq miles entire life. Yes cost of living hurls here. Yes, housing is only for those who can cough up a down pymt. Yes we are crowded. Yes we are a deep deep deep blue left leaning state (I'm decline to state party).
> I'd love to move to say Houston where housing is like 1/4 what it is here. AND salaries are about the same. Someday maybe when kid unit done with school.


I highly doubt the salaries in Houston are the same as California. If so wtf???


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Besides the weather...
> .
> https://www.prisonplanet.com/35-reasons-why-you-should-move-away-from-california.html


Thanks for posting this. 40 million people live in CA, and we need less, so hopefully, more will pay attention to your article.

I've lived in NY, FLA, MISS, TX, LA, ILL, and CA, and I like CA the best.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> I highly doubt the salaries in Houston are the same as California


IT careers they are!


----------



## Waingro (Aug 29, 2016)




----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Haha , being Canadian myself, however my as well be a So Cal native.

911 was staged, plenty of proof IF one looks, so was the Kenndy assinnation. The driver of the Limo did it. Watch Kellermen head as the Stainless steel gun comes up. DO NOT look at Kennedys head, ...

And another, since its Veterans day here. Rossevelt knew the attact was coming three days b4. Why does one think the Carriers got moved out of Pearl ?

The below is a mirror. Filp it over and see the same thing.



Athos said:


> Canadian here.
> 
> This thread is a product of your culture war. The first clue is that it was a cut and paste of an article from the blog of paranoid conspiracy theorist Alex Jones. Yes, that's the Alex Jones who claims that the Sandy Hook massacre was staged. In a rational, right-thinking world he would be relegated to insignificance, given zero credibility and driven from the stage with tomatoes and over-ripe fruit. His thoughts would be considered worthless.
> 
> ...


----------



## Athos (Mar 15, 2017)

Valar Dohaeris said:


> What did you disagree with in the list? Attacking the content of the list because the blog owner has a relationship with Jones (a nutcase, I concur) is lazy. Don't be lazy.


No, the blog owner IS Jones! He makes money selling you "health" food supplements to stock your survivalist bunker. It plays nicely with his apocalyptic message. It is a scam: the motive is profit!

It's not a question of being lazy, it's a refusal to allow Jones to have any say in establishing any narrative at all. It's not a question of what points on the list I disagree with, it's the list itself and the stance it takes. It is designed to mislead, be divisive and undermine shared knowledge.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Florida will still be there in 100 years. Have it ever occurred to you these "experts" can barely predict tomorrow's weather but insists on telling us about the weather 100 million years in the past and future with a guaranteed poker face on.
> 
> 
> I'm sorry but this train of thought is illogical. If California was destined to be lost by 2021, all companies and people's would disperse to other states. Their contribution to the government would not be lost just redistributed.


I was not using that article to state California should be its own state separate from the rest of the US but as a mere fact that CA contributes quite heavy to the overall health of US.

companies will not move to other states completely. Try as Texas might with their incentives-companies only open up divisions but not relocate entirely to Texas.


----------



## Athos (Mar 15, 2017)

Are you joking, @Amsoil Uber Connect ? Have you let Youtube take you down the rabbit hole to the upside-down world of Alice in Wonderland? I think you are joking but I'm not sure.

One thing that Conspiracists have in common is that they believe in not one but a whole host of conspiracies. I know a fellow like that, a neighbour, who checks the box on more than half the current, common conspiracies. He even believes that the earth is flat!

It's wrong to think these people are stupid. They're not, in fact they are quite logical and detail oriented. But they let the details overwhelm their sense of what's reasonable. I see the problem as having two parts: psychological and epistemological (theory of how things are known). On the psychological side these people are probably slightly smarter than average but lack education. I believe they have a craving to be respected as "knowers" and in on the secret, a drive similar and related to a desire to be famous. They are also intolerant of vague or unexplained causalities. It is much easier and happier for them to assign causality which usually involves the agency of malign actors. They see themselves as speaking truth to power. Their stance is heroic.

They also suffer from the blindness of the Dunning-Kruger effect. They have a cowardice that won't allow them to admit they are wrong so they dig in. The discomfort of their cowardice is muted in groups and while alone they are harmless, in groups they are dangerous.

On the epistemological side they overstress the importance of logical consistancy at the expense of empirical probabilities and actual facts. That's why you have these consistent integrated narratives that end up yielding such bizarre and false results. They work very hard to keep it all consistent but facts eventually become a problem for them. It's very tiring talking to these people. They have a lot of energy but they don't follow normal rules for knowing things. As you debunk one after another of their rediculous claims they simply go on to the next one. It's arguing against a cut and paste Internet list. They don't stop to take stock of the debunking. They plow onwards. In the end they will ignorance onto themselves.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

sellkatsell44 said:


> I was not using that article to state California should be its own state separate from the rest of the US but as a mere fact that CA contributes quite heavy to the overall health of US.
> 
> companies will not move to other states completely. Try as Texas might with their incentives-companies only open up divisions but not relocate entirely to Texas.


The topic was if California was to sink/disappear. If California wasn't an option anymore I guarantee you people and companies would move.

This isn't the Titanic with people playing music as the ship sinks ?


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> The topic was if California was to sink/disappear. If California wasn't an option anymore I guarantee you people and companies would move.
> 
> This isn't the Titanic with people playing music as the ship sinks ?
> 
> View attachment 376582


The topic is why people should move away from California or leave.

some might have ventured off to say its sinking/disappearing but I'm only speaking of reasons why California is vital to the US.

despite the high taxes, people still aren't willing to relocate their entire business out of CA.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> I highly doubt the salaries in Houston are the same as California. If so wtf???


Agree with you. Not sure where that came from but very different.

Then again there is a huge difference between bay area and the small towns in the boonies. Since Houston is a city we can compare it to SF. Pay difference is significant based on cost of living.


----------



## Spider-Man (Jul 7, 2017)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> TB, polio. Cancer--well you just died.
> 
> No antibiotics, no TV, no microwave, no a/c, no washer and dryer.
> 
> ...


Smh ?‍♂ I'm not saying just back in physical time and redo that decade . I'm saying keep the prices as it was , and new things that come along are added . So all those things you listed are updated , and everything that came in the sequential years . Just keep the prices and pay to everyone the same


----------



## DeadEndRoad (Sep 9, 2019)

I must admit that I'm somewhat envious of those whose major issue of the day is California or is it simply way to take your thimble size mind off yourself?. Why would one want to take a hard look at their own imperfections when it's easier post a trivial rant about?, oh yeah California. Anyway I'm done here so you're free to return to the shallow end of the DNA pool.


----------



## MuchoMiles (Sep 16, 2019)

Build it they'll come ....

Lice, Bubonic Plague, Typhus, A.I.D.S., Staph Infection, Hepatitis C, Tuberculosis, Measles, Small Pox, Polio (yes, that too), Cryptococcosis ..... Overgrown rat infestations, Bed Bug epidemic ..... Crystal Meth, Heroine & entitled addicted homeless populations.

uhhhh, not my Cali. Go head and secede.

Good luck on your employee status, maybe you can get on the list for Sect 8 & EBT. OH, you prolly already on dat !!!


----------



## Transportador (Sep 15, 2015)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Besides the weather...
> .
> https://www.prisonplanet.com/35-reasons-why-you-should-move-away-from-california.html


I give you only 1 reason for NOT moving to many states outside of California that was NOT on the list of 35:

Too many ******** elsewhere. I've been there, done that. The hell with the rest of you. I love California even with all its problems.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

DeadEndRoad said:


> I must admit that I'm somewhat envious of those whose major issue of the day is California or is it simply way to take your thimble size mind off yourself?. Why would one want to take a hard look at their own imperfections when it's easier post a trivial rant about?, oh yeah California. Anyway I'm done here so you're free to return to the shallow end of the DNA pool.


Mic drop ?????


----------



## Transportador (Sep 15, 2015)

Mkang14 said:


> Agree with you. Not sure where that came from but very different.
> 
> Then again there is a huge difference between bay area and the small towns in the boonies. Since Houston is a city we can compare it to SF. Pay difference is significant based on cost of living.


It's such BS. Houston salary doesn't even come close to Fresno California. My Mom lives there and my brother is a director at NASA. Texas property taxes is twice that of California since they don't have state income tax. And their weather and traffic sux big time. And too may ******** driving big ass pick up trucks with stickers that say things like "Don't mess with Texas". Give me a break, yuck.


----------



## MuchoMiles (Sep 16, 2019)

And what gets me is the corrupt politicians want to California the rest of the USA.

NO Thanks, I still like knowing men are men and women are women. We even use different bathrooms.

If I had to put it in one word; repulsive.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

SHalester said:


> You know, I'm in calif because.........I was born here. Lived same 30 sq miles entire life. Yes cost of living hurls here. Yes, housing is only for those who can cough up a down pymt. Yes we are crowded. Yes we are a deep deep deep blue left leaning state (I'm decline to state party).
> I'd love to move to say Houston where housing is like 1/4 what it is here. AND salaries are about the same. Someday maybe when kid unit done with school.


Houston is not as cheap as you think and salaries are not the same. I'm not saying it's not cheaper than where you are, but I think you're overestimating the difference once all factors are taken into account. Property taxes are high and while high end houses appreciate, the lower end is stagnant. The divide between the well off and the poor here is widening and the middle class is disappearing. Home ownership is declining and is low anyway.



Mkang14 said:


> Agree with you. Not sure where that came from but very different.
> 
> Then again there is a huge difference between bay area and the small towns in the boonies. Since Houston is a city we can compare it to SF. Pay difference is significant based on cost of living.


You can't pick 2 cities that different to compare. LA and Houston, maybe.

SF is tiny, Houston is huge, SF is set apart from other places, Houston sprawls, population and population density are completely different.

It's like saying let's compare one area of Houston with the rest of Houston. Tells you nothing. Just pick a different area and you get very different results.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Houston is not as cheap as you think and salaries are not the same.


oh, housing is 1/4. And IT wise the salaries are very nearly the same. I haven't researched recently, but have in the past. For sure housing is 1/4 or even less. I could have a LARGE house and no mortgage if I moved. House with acres vs just sq feet. Yup, Houston is far far far cheaper then Bay Area - Peninsula.


----------



## DeadEndRoad (Sep 9, 2019)

MuchoMiles said:


> Build it they'll come ....
> 
> Lice, Bubonic Plague, Typhus, A.I.D.S., Staph Infection, Hepatitis C, Tuberculosis, Measles, Small Pox, Polio (yes, that too), Cryptococcosis ..... Overgrown rat infestations, Bed Bug epidemic ..... Crystal Meth, Heroine & entitled addicted homeless populations.
> 
> ...


Brother you missed your calling! You have all the tools to be working for the National Inquirer. Hard hitting journalism with a sprinkle sensationalism. Can't wait for the next time I'm standing in line at the grocery store to catch your next blockbuster story. Sean Hannity can only dream of having your ability. By the way, you still living in a van near the greenlight hub?


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Living in Southern California does on occasion present some difficulties.

My biggest dilemma today is do I wear the black tshirt or the white tshirt.










I think it's a little too warm for the black tshirt today.

White tshirt it is.


----------



## MuchoMiles (Sep 16, 2019)

DeadEndRoad said:


> Brother you missed your calling! You have all the tools to be working for the National Inquirer. Hard hitting journalism with a sprinkle sensationalism. Can't wait for the next time I'm standing in line at the grocery store to catch your next blockbuster story. Sean Hannity can only dream of having your ability. By the way, you still living in a van near the greenlight hub?


----------



## Valar Dohaeris (May 25, 2019)

Athos said:


> No, the blog owner IS Jones! He makes money selling you "health" food supplements to stock your survivalist bunker. It plays nicely with his apocalyptic message. It is a scam: the motive is profit!
> 
> It's not a question of being lazy, it's a refusal to allow Jones to have any say in establishing any narrative at all. It's not a question of what points on the list I disagree with, it's the list itself and the stance it takes. It is designed to mislead, be divisive and undermine shared knowledge.


LOL OK.


----------

